# Brak mozliwosci pisania polskich znakow

## tr0k

Witam. Od kilku dni mam problem z brakiem mozliwosci pisania polskich znakow w niektorych programach. W moim przypadku sa to KADU i Opera oparte na qt. Wczesniej moglem bez problemu pisac polskie znaki w tych i innych programach. Dziwne jest to ze wszystkie te programy nie maja problemu z wyswietlaniem polskich znakow.

Polskie znaki moge wypisywac za to w programie Xterm i QTCreator, niestety dodatkowo moge wypisywac takze inne nie polskie znaki z ALTEM. Jest to dla mnie bardzo uciazliwe dlatego probowalem w pliku konfiguracyjnym XTerm zmienic domyslne czcionki na iso8859-1 ale w efekcie nie mam juz wogole polskich znakow procz literko o z kreska.

Konfigurowalem juz system zgodnie z handbookiem i tym co znalazlem w internecie. Zastosowalem skrypt soban'a z tego forum, ale i to nic nie pomoglo, przeinstalowalem wszystkie czcionki i dokonywalem jeszcze wielu innych zmian ale bez skutecznie. Prosze o jakies wskazowki do rozwiazania tego problemu. Dodam oczywiscie, ze wczesniej wszystkie programy bez problemu umozliwialy mi pisanie po polsku.

----------

## soban_

Hm w xorgu ustawiles?

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

```

Mi to kiedys pomoglo http://linuksowo.pl/index.php?t=msg&goto=20990&S=ca61935e0c6309a013dbe5e4a8c6028a przeczytaj wypowiedz Laszlo.

----------

## Garrappachc

```
setxkbmap pl
```

 Próbowałeś?

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Mi pomogło zrobienie pliku...

```
$ cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!--

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "ee"

EndSection

-->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">pl</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>

```

----------

## tr0k

W xorgu mam identyczne wpisy jak ty _soban, setxkbmap pl juz dawno probowalem... Ahenobarbi niestety nie uzywam hal'a ;/ Moze sprobuje zrobic tak jak ty z halem ale pamietam ze wczesniej mialem z nim jakies problemy. Jakies pomysly jeszcze?

----------

## Ahenobarbi

emerge --info ? Może wyrzucłeś nls z USE albo cos w tym rodzaju?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Aktyn

Czyli w jakimś edytorze na GTK działają polskie znaki, czy nie działają?

Może potrzeba przekomplilować biblioteki qt? Ja ostatnio robiłem upgrade systemu to musiałem jeszcze raz przekompilować kilka paczek od X-ów, bo pomimo dobrego konfigu, nie działała standardowo klawiatura itp. 

Niestety qt nie jest moja mocna stroną. Nie mam na codzień tego u siebie. Kiedyś ustawienia były w KDE, teraz widze że mam polskie znaki przynajmniej w kspread, (arkusz kalkulacyjny pod KDE) A może trzeba ustawić locale? A może qtconfig?

Dodane:

 *Quote:*   

> Polskie znaki moge wypisywac za to w programie Xterm i QTCreator, niestety dodatkowo moge wypisywac takze inne nie polskie znaki z ALTEM. Jest to dla mnie bardzo uciazliwe dlatego probowalem w pliku konfiguracyjnym XTerm zmienic domyslne czcionki na iso8859-1 ale w efekcie nie mam juz wogole polskich znakow procz literko o z kreska.

 

Xterm'y używają chyba zawsze locali, to tyle jeśli chodzi o klawiature, bo czcionki można określic podczas uruchamiania. Oczywiście albo UTF albo 8859-2

Xtermy są dwa, (były przynajmniej) jeden od ISO (xterm) a drugi od UTF (uxterm). Choć teraz nie wiem. Znalazłem teraz w necie konfig do XTerma i ma tam coś z utf. Trzaby many poczytać.

----------

## soban_

Moj skrypt opiera sie na tych 2 dokumentacjach + google:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/utf-8.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/guide-localization.xml

Zazwyczaj po zrobieniu mojego skryput nie mialem problemow z polskimi znakami wiec obstawiam ze cos w make.conf moze byc nie tak np z flagami. Polecam skonfigurowanie wg tych 2 dokumentacji - co moj skrypt robi (pomijajac ruszanie xorga, czy make.conf). Jesli to nic nie da to naprawde ciezko okreslic co to moze byc. Ja osobiscie obstawiam make (emerge --info?) jesli wszedzie masz ustawione prawidlowo no i ustawiles to co laszlo napisal + zmiana z "us" na "pl" to moze rekompilacja na noc:

```
emerge -e system
```

<-Chociaz uwazam ze nie jest to zbyt bystre rozwiazanie.

----------

## Aktyn

Aleś ty tr0k tajemniczy, chczesz znać odpowiedź to pisz coś więcej:

1. Możesz zdradzić tajemnice coś ty robił z systemem te kila dni temu? Czy samo się tak zrobiło?

Bo może tam należy szukać rozwiązania.

2 .Co pokazuje:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
```

```
locale
```

3. Czy odpalając X'y spod roota, możesz pisać polskie znaki?

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> <-Chociaz uwazam ze nie jest to zbyt bystre rozwiazanie.

 

O ile tam leży problem, bo jesli nie, to nie jest to żadne rozwiązanie.

----------

## tr0k

```
localhost trok # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p200812

01-r2, 2.6.30.5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30.5-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-

1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 Sep 2009 17:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shu

tdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/

fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /et

c/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms str

ict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/

distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl, en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress 

--force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclu

de=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli crack

lib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox flac 

fortran gadu gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap l

ibnotify mad mikmod mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl op

enmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline re

flection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar ti

ff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid z

lib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1

 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maest

ro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw

 asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lflo

at linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" AP

ACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_d

efault authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner

 authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expir

es ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache 

mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir us

ertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keybord mouse" KERNEL="linux" 

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses te

xt" LINGUAS="pl, en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, 

PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

flaga nls jest, ale nie ukrywam, ze ostatnio wywalalem kilka flag, skzoda ze juz nie pamietam jakie.

W logach X'ow nie mam zadnych bledow, co najwyzej kilka nieistotnych ostrzezen.

```
localhost trok # locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

```

Pod rootem mam to samo, i niestety nie moge powiedziec czego to jest wina bo ostatnio duzo sie bawilem w poznawanie systemu i zmienialem wiele rzeczy. Zastanawiam sie tez co zrobic zeby zablokowac pisanie nie polskich znakow z ALT+LITERA w qt-creator i xtermie ;/ Sprobuje jeszcze z tym halem bo sie okazalo ze dodalem flage "-hal" w make.conf

----------

## lsdudi

kilka miesiecy temu był problem z qt + polskie znaczki bo zmienili api czy cos w tym stylu a ze lecisz na stabilnej gałęzi to dopiero teraz to wyszło u ciebie

z tego co pamiętam trzeba było poczekać na nowsze wersje aplikacji. Weź niestabilne wersje kadu/opera i sprawdx jak to będzie wyglądać.

----------

## tr0k

Mam jedna z najnowszyh wersji qt i programow ktore wspolpracuja z tym srodowiskiem. Do tej pory wszystko bylo w porzadku z polskimi znakami w tych programach. Problem mialem tylko z dziwnymi znaczkami w konsoli...

----------

## nostromo2

Witam, dołączam się do zapytania. Mi pomaga tylko

```
 setxkbmap pl
```

ale po wylogowaniu juz nie obowiązuje:)

----------

## dziadu

A spróbuj wyłączyć całkowicie ustawienia kodowania klawiatury z xorg.conf, ja mam np. tak:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "evdev"

EndSection
```

i zawsze chodziło. Jak kiedyś miałem wszystkie te opcje setxkbmap itd to były z tym problemy.

Możesz spróbować ze sterownikami evdev albo i kbd.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *nostromo2 wrote:*   

> Witam, dołączam się do zapytania. Mi pomaga tylko
> 
> ```
>  setxkbmap pl
> ```
> ...

 

xorg-server zbudowany z flaga hal i hal odpalony? 

Trza sie zdecydowac na hal+evdev albo stare ustawienia klawiatury w xorg.conf.

----------

## nostromo2

Xorg :

```

 x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2  USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib"

```

rc-status : 

```

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                               [ started  ]

 hald                                                               [ started  ]

 local                                                              [ started  ]

 netmount                                                           [ started  ]

 NetworkManager                                                     [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                          [ started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                         [ started  ]

 xdm                   

```

hal+evdew. Rozumiem ze zainteresowac sie dodaniem nowych regul ?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## zlomek

 *nostromo2 wrote:*   

> Witam, dołączam się do zapytania. Mi pomaga tylko
> 
> ```
>  setxkbmap pl
> ```
> ...

 

Witaj, miałem dokładnie tak samo.

Możesz zrobić to poprzez skopiowanie 10-keymap.fdi: 

```
cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi
```

Zmienić:

```
<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us</merge>
```

na 

```
<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">pl</merge>
```

A selcja klawiatury w xorgu: 

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "evdev"

EndSection

```

Pozdrawiam zlomek

----------

## nostromo2

nadal to samo ;/ pracuje caly czas

----------

## dziadu

A jak masz ustawiony keymap w pliku /etc/conf.d/keymaps ?

----------

## soban_

 *nostromo2 wrote:*   

> nadal to samo ;/ pracuje caly czas

 

Zadam takie dziwne pytanie, baselayout w jakiej wersji masz?

----------

## nostromo2

1.12.13

----------

## soban_

 *nostromo2 wrote:*   

> 1.12.13

 

No wlasnie ostatnio zlomek do mnie pisal w sprawie ze moj skrypt tak ladnie sie nie zachowywuje dla baselayout-1 (gdy przeszedl na 2 i wykonal moj skrypt to wszystko zaczelo mu dzialac) jak chcesz to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml potem mozesz sprobowac wykonac skrypcior z gory.

----------

## zlomek

Witam, jeśli jeszcze nie poradziłes sobie z polskimi znakami pod konsolą  to ustaw zmienną  *Quote:*   

> consolefont na consolefont="lat2-16" 

 w  /etc/conf.d/consolefont i przeładuj:

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/consolefont restart

 

Pozdrawiam Złomek

----------

